# Sprayed Bitter Apple on Puppy's Face



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I think if he hasn't had a reaction yet you are probably fine.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dog used to ENJOY licking it...

I would say if there hasn't been a reaction yet, he's okay


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL how can anyone enjoy that taste? I admit I tasted it myself just to see and UGH.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dog is incredibly weird... ??

Actually, my dog will eat ANYTHING. I think because of whatever it was that he was poisoned with as a pup, I think it did something to his taste buds.

He used to eat carpet... he ate most of my moms couch.... I found a shoe string in his poop once... :doh:

I'm so glad he grew out of that stage but every now and then I catch him eyeing the garbage can! LOL


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Your pup's fine. The whole point of bitter apple is to provide a gross taste without being toxic at all.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

GoldenLover84 said:


> My dog is incredibly weird... ??
> 
> Actually, my dog will eat ANYTHING. I think because of whatever it was that he was poisoned with as a pup, I think it did something to his taste buds.
> 
> ...


We have wondered where some random socks have gone to only find our Golden pass one the next day. She is like a ninja and will have it off the couch in down before you even blink :doh:



To the OP. I used that product quite a bit when my lab was younger and would chew on anything she could get her mouth around. It sounds like there is no irritation or redness the morning after so I believe you are more than ok.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

akgolden said:


> We have wondered where some random socks have gone to only find our Golden pass one the next day. She is like a ninja and will have it off the couch in down before you even blink :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> To the OP. I used that product quite a bit when my lab was younger and would chew on anything she could get her mouth around. It sounds like there is no irritation or redness the morning after so I believe you are more than ok.


Yup, you often wonder how they can do it so fast!!!

There were times when I only stepped out of the room for 5 minutes and came back to couch cushion foam EVERY WHERE... :uhoh:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So glad puppy is okay this morning. My first thought was: OMG, who told you to do THAT! Glad it was just an accident.

Penny loved the taste!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yup, you often wonder how they can do it so fast!!!
> 
> There were times when I only stepped out of the room for 5 minutes and came back to couch cushion foam EVERY WHERE... :uhoh:


My Golden isn't much of a chewer so I lucked out there but she will still find a thread of carpet or like I mentioned a random sock and go to town on it. 

My lab.. oh man only thing she gets is nylabones. That dog will rip apart anything else in seconds. :no:


Penny's Mom said:


> So glad puppy is okay this morning. My first thought was: OMG, who told you to do THAT! Glad it was just an accident.
> 
> Penny loved the taste!


That was my first thought also LOL
I remember watching my lab doing a couple lick to get the taste away from what she wanted to chew on and then go back to chewing the furniture. Eventually went to an E-collar and a very low vibration setting and she caught on very quickly.


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Read my "I'm an idiot" thread ... See what Wrigley ingested and hacked up in a week ...

I have to spray bitter apple on the rabbit poo in our yard. he'll still put it in his mouth, but he spits it out immediately!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Stressedgoldenmom said:


> Read my "I'm an idiot" thread ... See what Wrigley ingested and hacked up in a week ...
> 
> I have to spray bitter apple on the rabbit poo in our yard. he'll still put it in his mouth, but he spits it out immediately!


Why not just shovel up the poop?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

akgolden said:


> Why not just shovel up the poop?



If its anything like my moms house, its probably impossible because the **** rabbits poop every where LOL :curtain:


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

GoldenLover84 said:


> If its anything like my moms house, its probably impossible because the **** rabbits poop every where LOL :curtain:


Never owned rabbits so dunno that experience LOL. Best I get is every year there is two that like to come live under my front porch for about a week and then take off again. Not sure who they belong to but they always come back. 

Luckily my dogs have not seen them yet.. not sure how well that would go over.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a pet rabbit, but there's also wild rabbits running around. 

They poop a lot.

There was a nest one year in the gardens and Tucker ate all the babies *cries* 

I chased him around (he thought it was a game, of course) and pulled one out of his mouth but it was too late... the momma never made a nest in our yard ever again.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Aww how sad. I really don't know how my pups would do if they saw the rabbit. They were both full grown so chances are they would be a little more nimble and be able to get away if they had to.

Chances are my pups would just be thrilled there is someone else in the yard they think wants to play.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

A customer of mine that bred German Shepherds would actually spray Bitter Apple in her puppies mouths when they would bite her hands, (she usually kept the pups until they were around 10 weeks old). She said she only had to do it a couple of times and they would stop. I knew someone that had purchased a puppy from her and they said that their dog, when they got her, was fully crate trained, knew several commands and was well started on housebreaking. And, she never nipped them, ever. I still don't think I could ever do that, though.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

kwhit said:


> A customer of mine that bred German Shepherds would actually spray Bitter Apple in her puppies mouths when they would bite her hands, (she usually kept the pups until they were around 10 weeks old). She said she only had to do it a couple of times and they would stop. I knew someone that had purchased a puppy from her and they said that their dog, when they got her, was fully crate trained, knew several commands and was well started on housebreaking. And, she never nipped them, ever. I still don't think I could ever do that, though.


I never sprayed it in their mouth but if my lab wouldn't let up with biting my hand I would give a couple heavy sprays on my hand and she would leave it alone pretty quick.


----------



## Brandiann (Jul 24, 2011)

Bitter apple is like putting ketchup on a hotdog for Lola. She must be a weirdo too


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Austin is still doing great, no reaction of any kind. So I guess he was smart enough to close his eyes crossfing)while his silly mommy sprayed on his face.

And yes of course, it was an accident  I would never spray him in his mouth, let alone his face. That thing tastes awful!!

I never knew some dogs like Bitter Apple's taste, like Tucker and Lola... That's just funny. Austin will immediately leave the area if he gets a whiff of it.


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

We have wild bunnies in our neighborhood. trust me, I'd love to be able to scoop it up, but IT'S EVERYWHERE!!!! Little piles of delectable kibble looking poop. oh and don't get me started on the goose poo!!! I fear I'll never be able to let Wrigley run the yard without me following him. friends in MN's dog was just diagnosed with a parasite from eating rabbit poo ... Rabbits!!!!!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I found bitter apple spray very expensive so I made my own with apple cider vinegar and white vinegar mix, I can't stand the smell of it so I don't use it inside just outside. LOL


----------

